# Travis Barker and Shanna Moakler are back together



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 30, 2007)

Story here

Saw that one coming.


----------



## little teaser (Mar 30, 2007)

i read about this too and shanna has mention it on her myspace blog.. im so happy they work things out


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 30, 2007)

I dont like either one of them...I think what Shanna did, with that that whole separation party thing she threw a couple of months back was utterly ridiculous, it won't be soon before they "break up" again


----------



## amoona (Mar 30, 2007)

Eh they're both pretty trashy but I thought they got back together a couple months ago.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 31, 2007)

They're both so immature. I think he wrote an entry on his MySpace blog and her party- ick. Besides personal dignity, they have kids. Someday, it's going to be so easy for those children to find out how Mommy and Daddy aired out their business in public.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 31, 2007)

100%


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 3, 2007)

All I think when I hear this is WHO CARES?!?!


----------

